# Wipe Data in TWRP?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am just wondering what exactly wiping data does in TWRP? How is it different from Factory Data Reset? Is it safe to do before flashing a ROM?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Factory reset leaves the ROM /OS intact, it removes user specific data, ie gmail, email, passwords and other user stored data.

Data reset formats /data/media or /sdcard (I think) this as also leaves the ROM/OS intact minus your stored data ie music photos and porn.

Wipe /system is well exactly that, no more ROM, it will however leave /sdcard intact.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

